# (Review)Acer Aspire 7551G N934G64Bn



## hardwarespider (19. September 2010)

1.       Vorwort      
  2.       Technische Daten
  3.       Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
  3.1.    Oberfläche
  3.2.    Robustheit und Stabilität
  3.3.    Mobilität
  4.       Leistung
  4.1.    Benchmarks
  4.2.    Akkulaufzeit
  4.3.    Praxisleistung
  5.       Bedienung
  6.       Display
  7.       Fazit

*1. Vorwort*
  Ich hab den Laptop nun erst wenige Tage, so dass es noch in den Sternen steht, wie sich das Gerät auf längere Zeit machen wird. Trotzdem möchte ich hier ein kleines Review  über meine ersten Eindrücke schreiben, um anderen die Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern. Gleich vorweg, in diesem Review wird sehr viel auf die Praxisleistung eingegangen, das heißt dass es keine Balkendiagramme J oder Vergleichbares geben wird, da schlussendlich die „gefühlte“ Leistung zählt. Zwar sind ein paar Fakten zum Vergleich ganz praktisch, aber nicht das Entscheidende.

*2. Technische Daten*
  Prozessor: AMD PhenomII X4 Mobile N930 (4*2Ghz)                                                                                                                                        Grafik: ATI Mobilyty Radeon HD 5650                                       Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR3 1066

Festplatte: 640 GB                                                                           Laufwerk: Blueray/DVD             
Display: 17,3 Zoll, 16:9 
Akku: 6 Zellen  Zubehör: Ladekabel, Bedienungsanleitung, vorinstallierte Software

*3. Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*
*3.1 Oberfläche*
  Die Oberfläche des Deckels ist aus Hartplastik, das einen Riffelblech ähnlichen Look hat. Leider erkennt man sofort dass es sich um billiges Plastik handelt. Aber es können eben nicht alle Laptops  Klavierlackdesign haben. J
*
3.2 Robustheit und Stabilität*
  Der Laptop wirkt sehr Robust, was aber auf das Aluminium ähnliche Blech zurückzuführen ist. In Wirklichkeit aber ist der Laptop nicht sonderlich robust. Die Scharniere sind aus Plastik und federn etwas, und auch das Blueray Laufwerk wird nicht 100%ig sicher geführt. Leider treffen diese Sachen aber auf fast alle Laptops zu, weshalb das kein Argument gegen den Laptop ist.
*
3.3 Mobilität*
  Der Laptop ist aufgrund seines 17,3 Zoll Displays naturbedingt nur begrenzt mobil,  ist dafür aber nicht sonderlich dick. Dieser Laptop ist das Bindeglied zwischen Notebook und Tower.

*4. Leistung*
*4.1. Benchmarks*
  Windows Leistungsindex
  HDD:5,9              
Prozessor:6,9                                                                                                                                                                                
  Arbeitsspeicher:7,2
Grafik:6,7                                                                                                                                  

Cinebench R10/X264 HD: 6313 Punkte*/11,6 Fps*
  Crysis: 15,7 Fps*
  Anno 1404: 24,0 Fps*
  *Um nicht alle Tests selbst machen zu müssen sind diese Ergebnisse aus der PCGH 09/2010 übernommen.
*
4.2 Akkuleistung*
  Last: ca.40 min
  Office, surfen: ca.125 min
*
4.3 Praxisleistung*
  Die Leistung des Notebooks ist für diesen Preis sehr gut. Mafia läuft auf niedrigen Einstellungen halbwegs flüssig, und Photoshop rendert sehr schnell. Die Akkulaufzeit ist für einen 17-Zöllner in Ordnung, aber nicht überragend. Ein Problem ist, dass Mafia II nach zirka 2,5-3 Stunden spielen aufgrund großer Hitzeentwicklung zu ruckeln beginnt, und abstürzt. Dies lässt sich aber durch eine mit Lüftern bestückte Unterlage beheben.


----------



## hardwarespider (19. September 2010)

*5. Bedienung*
  Die Bedienung des Laptops ist sehr gut. Das Gestikpad funktioniert sehr gut und die Tastatur hat einen guten Druckpunkt. Einzig und allein die Montage der Tasten wirkt problematisch, was Staub und Dreck betrifft, wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann. 

*6. Display*
  Das Display ist gut aufgelöst und spiegelt nicht. Auch die Beleuchtung ist sehr regelmäßig.

*7. Fazit*
  Alles in allem ist der Laptop ein sehr gutes Gerät mit einem top P/L-Verhältnis. Er reicht auch für aktuelle Spiele aus und bietet genügend Reserve für Videobearbeitung und co.  Einzig und allein die extreme Hitzeentwicklung ist ein ernsthaftes Problem. Von mir gibt es eine klare Kaufentfehlung und die Empfehlung an Acer die Lüfter ihrer Geräte schneller drehen zu lassen, da der Laptop sowieso sehr leise ist.


----------



## hardwarespider (19. September 2010)

Ein paar Billder...
http://img638.imageshack.us/i/img4230n.jpg/
http://img85.imageshack.us/i/img4233p.jpg/
http://img837.imageshack.us/i/img4236c.jpg/

Ich hoffe mein kleines Review hat euch gefallen. Fragen und Kritik sind jederzeit erwünscht.


----------



## Psytis (20. September 2010)

ich habe ein laptop aus der selben serie nur andere hardware (i7 620m, 8GB ram und ATI 5650) und ich habe eigentlich keine probleme mit der temperatur. die graka (ich schätze mal in dem bereich ist die graka) wird zwar warm aber irgendwelche leistungseinbrüche oder grafikfehler hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht (spiele damit hauptsächlich SC2).


----------



## hardwarespider (21. September 2010)

vielleicht gibt es bei deiner konfiguration einen anderen kühler. mein laptop heitzt sich mit der zeit schon ganz schön auf. aber beim alltäglichen arbeiten ist es nicht schlimm. und wie gefällt dir das rewiew?


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

bei den bildern hättest du das notebook etwas besser präsentieren können.
bild geschlossen war ok, aber da hat mich etwas der tft gestört und beim letzten bild war noch ein 2tes NB und der tft drauf. besser wären da bilder ohne andere Geräte.

Beschreibung und technische Merkmale fand ich ganz gut. nur bei den Spiele benchmarks fehlen die Einstellungen bei den tests.


----------



## hardwarespider (24. September 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort und Kritik. 
Der Monitor und das andere Notebook sollten als Größenvergleich dienen. Der Monitor hat 21,5 Zoll, der Laptop 15,4. Ich werd mich bemühen, die angesprochenen Kritikpunkte morgen zu verbessern, und neue Fotos zu machen.


----------

